# My cheerleaders!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I ordered these custom cheer outfits from an amazing seller on Etsy. I'm a total football fan but couldn't find anything that actually fit Prince and Sapphire. She custom made these beautiful replicas. If you want to check out her etsy site, it's Pink Lily Doggie Design. Her work is beautiful! Go Gamecocks!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Screamin' adorable!!!! That first pic of Sapphire looks professional.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwwww so so so cute!!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Screamin' adorable!!!! That first pic of Sapphire looks professional.


Sapphire is total ham!!!!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

They are so ready for game day!


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Too cute


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Very cute, love the colours!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

They look awesome!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

the kids are super cute but team is yucky! Would be so much better in orange and purple with a tiger paw


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Huly said:


> the kids are super cute but team is yucky! Would be so much better in orange and purple with a tiger paw


I told my husband if he wants them to wear a Clemson Cheer uniform he has to buy them!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I told my husband if he wants them to wear a Clemson Cheer uniform he has to buy them!!!


HM Maybe I should help your hubby out


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the cheer outfits on Sapphire and Prince !! they really did a nice job on them. the fit looks perfect . makes me tempted to buy one for my girls too... but i'm not a big sports fan


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow!! You take some awesome pics!! Sapphire's pose is adorable!! I would have frames all over my house if my pics were this good LOL


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

So cute, and so beautifully modelled as always


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow! She did a wonderful job. The team might just want those two mascots!


----------

